

Nokia Microsoft to Launch a Windows Flip Phone  - gspyrou
http://www.symbiantweet.com/nokia-microsoft-to-launch-a-windows-flip-phone-exclusive-images

======
memoryfault
The hardware buttons in the concept images look like they are for Android.

~~~
pedalpete
This was originally released as a possible Android design in late January
<http://mobileluv.info/crazy-tri-fold-android-phone-video/>

